# Should I pay attention to package temperature?



## jesusboots

The package is the entire cpu. For me, its the highest single cores temp.


----------



## Frankenbach

What do you mean the entire CPU? For me it's significantly higher than my highest core.


----------



## jesusboots

Okay, how about this. You post a screen shot showing what you are talking about, and I will do the same.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankenbach*
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly this temperature even refers to, but it's 7-9C higher than my core temperatures as I'm testing a 4.5ghz OC in prime95. Anyone?


It'll be higher than your cores - yes pay some attention to it, what temps are you getting?


----------



## Frankenbach

Should I pay as much attention to it as my cores? Here's the screenshot:

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/328/93666887.png


----------



## jesusboots

I wouldn't pay as much attention to it as I do the cores. You should keep an eye on it though.

70c is not out of hand, if you are running prime in that cap, I would not be concerned, and its not going to go nearly that high for average usage.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankenbach*
> 
> Should I pay as much attention to it as my cores? Here's the screenshot:
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/328/93666887.png


I'm sorry... What am I looking at?








Was it really necessary to put the window over the top of that background, far out man!

....

The temperature is fine


----------



## Frankenbach

I know the temperature is fine, I'm just wondering if I were to push it further if I should be looking at my cores as the limit or just the highest number I'm seeing. Also, what's your problem with hot girls..?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankenbach*
> 
> I know the temperature is fine, I'm just wondering if I were to push it further if I should be looking at my cores as the limit or just the highest number I'm seeing. *Also, what's your problem with hot girls*..?


Read my post again haha!







It might be my Aussie ways that caused you to take that the opposite way in which i meant it...
Anyway... take them all into account to some degree!


----------



## Frankenbach

Ah, sorry, intentions are frequently lost over the internet, lol.

Okay, I guess I'll just regard the package temperature as the one to maintain under the 72C recommendation. I'm only playing around with the OC anyway just to see how far I can push it, lol, my GPU is my bottleneck even on stock.


----------



## jesusboots

Good luck.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankenbach*
> 
> Ah, sorry, intentions are frequently lost over the internet, lol.
> Okay, I guess I'll just regard the package temperature as the one to maintain under the 72C recommendation. I'm only playing around with the OC anyway just to see how far I can push it, lol, my GPU is my bottleneck even on stock.


If your stress testing, try and keep them all around 70-80C max - that is what I usually aim for. If its a few degrees over I usually don't stress too much


----------



## Frankenbach

Yeah, the 72C recommendation is only for extended use, right?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankenbach*
> 
> Yeah, the 72C recommendation is only for extended use, right?


Probably.. I'm not usually one to follow recommendations haha... I'm probably not the best to ask for that


----------



## Schmuckley

You are fairly close to the package max of 72.6c..I would pay attention to it.


----------



## Frankenbach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> You are fairly close to the package max of 72.6c..I would pay attention to it.


Should I be worried about ever crossing that threshold or just about doing so for extended periods? I hear about people doing torture tests with temps in the 80s and they don't seem concerned.


----------



## Schmuckley

eh..people do it regularly./.umm..personally..I wouldn't go very much over..and not for any extended period of time..I.E> 73c for a second or two here and there.
If you want to test stability without overheating your machine..Use Hyper-pi 32m and do 2-3 runs.
I feel like reggie when it comes to that..Read HobieCat's sig








Even the programmer of IBT says he wouldn't run it more than 6 times on a machine.


----------



## Frankenbach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 73c for a second or two here and there.


Lol'd. Well, I've gone already at 75C for a minute or so and my CPU is fine. Considering it won't auto BSOD until you get to around 100C I'm pretty sure the recommendation is just for extended use.


----------



## BGaming

I've always have doubts about this. I've always had core temps higher than the cpu package. I monitor only the core temps for that reason. Still I would like to know which way has to be. I have a Corsair 750 with a 480mm rad on front and a 360mm rad on top. Gpu temps dont go higher than 45ºc but cpu temps sky high at 85ºC. Help. Haha


----------



## The Pook

BGaming said:


> I've always have doubts about this. I've always had core temps higher than the cpu package. I monitor only the core temps for that reason. Still I would like to know which way has to be. I have a Corsair 750 with a 480mm rad on front and a 360mm rad on top. Gpu temps dont go higher than 45ºc but cpu temps sky high at 85ºC. Help. Haha


sweet 6 year old thread bump.


----------



## burning_ac1d

The package temp reflects the average temp of all cores and probably some connected parts. Since it not exceed the critical temperature value, I guess you can don't care about it.


----------

